# Engine Specs on a Toro Power Clear 621 ZE



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am looking for the Engine Specs. on a Toro Power Clear 621 ZE. It has a Toro 4 cycle OHV 163CC engine. The machine model number is 38454.

I would like to get the valve clearance specs along with operating RPM.

The RPM seems too high and there is no high rpm adjustment on the carb. There is only one way for the governor link and spring to connect so I know that's right.

I will put a tach on it later but for now I want to know what is it suppose to run at.

This is a Toro engine and hard to find any specifics on it other than the oil and spark plug specs.
Thanks.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I found the RPM spec. 3700 +/- 100 RPM.

Still looking for valve clearances should anyone know what they are please share. Thanks.


----------

